# My 6 month post baby progress pics



## aliss

Well I've busted my ass since P was 3 weeks and here's the results. I'm thinking to now work on bringing up my shoulders/lats and overall add more 'fullness' to my physique which fortunately means more FOOD hoorah.

1st picture was 147lbs (baby 5 weeks old, that was after losing the baby weight I topped out at 170lbs when pregnant) and the 2nd picture was today at 127lbs (5'5 tall).


https://i50.tinypic.com/2w65w79.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/4k7nyr.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/e636fr.jpg


----------



## veganmama

your legs look so good!! what kind of exercise have you been doing


----------



## seoj

Kudos hun! Well done :thumbup:

I never took any pics post baby- well, none that you could really see how I looked (even though I think I looked pretty good considering- I was still very self concious!). But now, I really wish I had so I can compare- as I'm lighter weight now that I was pre-baby and lighter than I've been since I was in my early 20's!!!!! And all it took was having a baby to give me that motivation- buahaha... 

You look great!


----------



## aliss

veganmama said:


> your legs look so good!! what kind of exercise have you been doing

Thanks :) I do powerlifting. 

I work my legs twice a week. One heavy day, one light day. 

Heavy day is like this (for example, I did on Monday)
bodyweight x 15
45lbs (the bar) x 12
65lbs x 8
85lbs x 6
100lbs x 4
115lbs x 3
135lbs x 2

Then I do lunges
8 (each leg) with 10lb plates in each hand (20lb total)

And kettlebell swings with 24kg kettlebell
15 reps and then 15 reps.

That's my heavy day (of course heavy is relative and most women would cripple themselves at that weight, you just do whatever you can for that many repetitions, once upon a time I could hardly squat with ANY weight).

Today was my 'light' day
3 sets of 15 reptitions with 45lb barbell only (some bodyweight squats to warm up)

2 sets of 8 reptitions with 45lb barbell "front squat" (I hold the bar on my front traps, not my back)

and.... that was it, because the gym daycare called b/c Alex pooped :dohh:


----------



## aliss

seoj said:


> Kudos hun! Well done :thumbup:
> 
> I never took any pics post baby- well, none that you could really see how I looked (even though I think I looked pretty good considering- I was still very self concious!). But now, I really wish I had so I can compare- as I'm lighter weight now that I was pre-baby and lighter than I've been since I was in my early 20's!!!!! And all it took was having a baby to give me that motivation- buahaha...
> 
> You look great!

I have to admit I really cried when I took that first set of pics. I think that's why most women don't take them, it's so hard to see :(

Hey good for you!!! It's one thing to look good before kids, it's something else to be proud of after eh!!??? 

But then in the early 20's it was so easy for me LOL, I think you are a wee bit older than me but still at 30, it's gotten harder haha.


----------



## Ceejay123

Well done :) You can tell you've worked very hard x


----------



## seoj

aliss said:


> seoj said:
> 
> 
> Kudos hun! Well done :thumbup:
> 
> I never took any pics post baby- well, none that you could really see how I looked (even though I think I looked pretty good considering- I was still very self concious!). But now, I really wish I had so I can compare- as I'm lighter weight now that I was pre-baby and lighter than I've been since I was in my early 20's!!!!! And all it took was having a baby to give me that motivation- buahaha...
> 
> You look great!
> 
> I have to admit I really cried when I took that first set of pics. I think that's why most women don't take them, it's so hard to see :(
> 
> Hey good for you!!! It's one thing to look good before kids, it's something else to be proud of after eh!!???
> 
> But then in the early 20's it was so easy for me LOL, I think you are a wee bit older than me but still at 30, it's gotten harder haha.Click to expand...

Shoot- I cried just looking at myself in a mirror- but some of that I'm sure was post baby hormones! :wacko: they can really do a number on ya! 

I am very proud of how I look now- not perfect, but hey- never was. Just feel much better about myself now than even before pregnancy. I worked really hard to get in better shape pre-pregnancy- and even harder after :winkwink: It was actually easier than I thought- who knew?! But yes- if I could only go back to when I was 20 and say "hey dumbass! Appreciate your body now and take better care of it!" buahaha... going on 40 now, so it only took me 20 years to get straight! 

Good for you! At any age it's tough getting in shape-- so big kudos!


----------



## Squidge

You look fab!!! Think I need to start doing some squats and lunges to get legs like yours. Are kettlebell's the way forward to help? Just been looking at them online but haven't a clue :blush:


----------



## beth_terri

Your definitely my bnb crush :blush: you look amazing! 

It's funny though (and I know it goes by height etc) but your heaviest weight after having your baby is my ideal weight lol. X


----------



## aliss

seoj said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seoj said:
> 
> 
> Kudos hun! Well done :thumbup:
> 
> I never took any pics post baby- well, none that you could really see how I looked (even though I think I looked pretty good considering- I was still very self concious!). But now, I really wish I had so I can compare- as I'm lighter weight now that I was pre-baby and lighter than I've been since I was in my early 20's!!!!! And all it took was having a baby to give me that motivation- buahaha...
> 
> You look great!
> 
> I have to admit I really cried when I took that first set of pics. I think that's why most women don't take them, it's so hard to see :(
> 
> Hey good for you!!! It's one thing to look good before kids, it's something else to be proud of after eh!!???
> 
> But then in the early 20's it was so easy for me LOL, I think you are a wee bit older than me but still at 30, it's gotten harder haha.Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot- I cried just looking at myself in a mirror- but some of that I'm sure was post baby hormones! :wacko: they can really do a number on ya!
> 
> I am very proud of how I look now- not perfect, but hey- never was. Just feel much better about myself now than even before pregnancy. I worked really hard to get in better shape pre-pregnancy- and even harder after :winkwink: It was actually easier than I thought- who knew?! But yes- if I could only go back to when I was 20 and say "hey dumbass! Appreciate your body now and take better care of it!" buahaha... going on 40 now, so it only took me 20 years to get straight!
> 
> Good for you! At any age it's tough getting in shape-- so big kudos!Click to expand...

If only we would have listened to ourselves back then too! Haha! :)



Squidge said:


> You look fab!!! Think I need to start doing some squats and lunges to get legs like yours. Are kettlebell's the way forward to help? Just been looking at them online but haven't a clue :blush:

Thanks :) They are a great assistance exercise, but I always make sure the heavy squats are the foundation. The lunges and swings are just to tweak them. A beginner can start with 8kg. I use 24kg but I've been doign them for years. They are great for beginners as you can do them at home and not worry about childcare.



beth_terri said:


> Your definitely my bnb crush :blush: you look amazing!
> 
> It's funny though (and I know it goes by height etc) but your heaviest weight after having your baby is my ideal weight lol. X

Thanks :) I am fond of you too!!! :haha: I've always been a slimmer girl because I have no boobs so, I've never been able to pull off the curvy look. We all look great at different sizes :D


----------



## beth_terri

seoj said:


> Kudos hun! Well done :thumbup:
> 
> I never took any pics post baby- well, none that you could really see how I looked (even though I think I looked pretty good considering- I was still very self concious!). But now, I really wish I had so I can compare- as I'm lighter weight now that I was pre-baby and lighter than I've been since I was in my early 20's!!!!! And all it took was having a baby to give me that motivation- buahaha...
> 
> You look great!

I took pictures... and posted them in my weight loss journal on here lol. They're horrific but a good way to see how my body's changing. X


----------



## Squidge

Think I may invest in an 8kg one then, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

Good luck! Get a proper one, not one of those Jillian Michaels knockoff types. Dragondoor.com has the real ones.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey aliss!
I have a question...!
At what stage did you feel comfortable to start referring to yourself as a 'power lifter?' 
Btw, this isn't meant to sound catty, I'm genuinely interested!! :)
I ask because I'm squatting a similar weight to you at the mo, and deadlifting around 90kg (my PB is 100kg for 1 rep). I just class myself as someone who 'does weights' though!
Similarly, I've run a marathon but I never refer to myself as a runner, I just 'go running!'
I'm not sure if I'm making much sense. Really, I'm just wondering if there's something extra that you do that makes you a powerlifter, if you know what I mean.
Looking fantastic, by the way :)
xx


----------



## aliss

Hi! :)

Well I call myself that because that is the programming I follow and I go to competitions (currently registered for one in August!!!). It's more a style of training/entering meets than the amountyou lift. 100kg is certainly good enough to enter a comp, would you be keen to do it???


----------



## ILoveShoes

Thanks for the explanation :)
Nooo! I'm nowhere near good enough for something like that!
Good luck with your competition :) That's fantastic xx


----------



## beth_terri

I want to get good enough to enter competitions. I told my oh and he laughed at me :( lol. Itl never happen though, I never get to the gym! I so wish I could get some weights at home xx


----------



## aliss

beth_terri said:


> I want to get good enough to enter competitions. I told my oh and he laughed at me :( lol. Itl never happen though, I never get to the gym! I so wish I could get some weights at home xx

Once upon a time I could not even press the 10lbs over my head !

The best part is just having the gym daycare and having an hour to myself plus it gives Alex time to play. Really sometimes I just dick around in the gym if I'm too tired to train b/c it gives my kids a break wtih others :)


----------



## sausages

You look amazing!! The hard work that must have gone into your transformation is mind boggling. Obviously you must enjoy it, but still. Many high fives to you Hun!! :)


----------



## Sweetkat

What were you before pregnancy and straight before birth. I was 138 pre pregnancy and now 22 pounds up and scared will pile even more on. My usual weight is 130 pounds (was a bit fat pre pregnancy). And how long will it take me to lose? Scared. I am 5.7...


----------



## Sweetkat

You look great btw and even the 5 weeks after pics look good :). Not mega toned but definitely not bad :)


----------



## minties

What's your 1RM for back squat, out of noseyness? Sorry if you already said in the thread, I'm putting Thomas to bed so can't read it all.


----------



## aliss

Thanks! :)

Last time I checked about 1 month ago it was 134.2lbs (66kg).


----------

